# TRYING TO FIX A LEAF BLOWER BUT NEED HELP



## Joris (May 23, 2019)

Hi I am new to this site and new to lawn work.
My neighbour got rid of his leaf blower and it looked in good shape so I thought it might be worth to see if it could be fixed. first thing I noticed was that there was no fuel coming in to the carburetor. I saw that the tube with the filter (picture 1 part C)had came off inside the fuel tank . I put on a new tube (picture 2 part E) but without the connector (picture 1 part B)from the old tube. This didn't change a thing so I replaced the whole carburetor but its still not working.
Can someone tell me if I did something wrong or have suggestions to fix this? I brought it to a lawnmower place and they got the engine running with a fuel they sprayed into the engine but they don't do leaf blower repairs.
All advise is appreciated.

thanks

Joris


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Does the primer bulb fill up?


----------



## Joris (May 23, 2019)

No the primer bulb does not fill. Neither on the old or new carburetor.


----------



## Boberto (Apr 28, 2019)

Did you check the usual? ie. Spark, gas, air, compression?

You labeled something part D but you didn't mention it and it looks chewed up inside the gas tank, is that just an air line?


----------



## Steverino (Dec 14, 2017)

Is part b a one-way diaphragm and needs to be flipped?


----------



## Reelsharpcarolina21 (Apr 14, 2019)

There should be two lines coming out of carburetor to fuel tank. One short and the one you have the picture of. If your bulb doesn't fill you may just need to swap the lines.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

The gas cap needs to be tight, as do the lines feeding into the tank. Any air leaks will not allow the bulb to fill up.

In general there are 2 lines to the gas tank.

A smaller diameter one that has the fuel pick-up filter and it attaches to the lower port on the carb.

The larger diameter one is to provide pressure for priming. It connects to the upper port of the carb nearest the bulb.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Sounds like it's not getting fuel.

Personally depending on your budget I would consider just getting a new unit. Having the shop put on a new carb and get it running could easily get you halfway to a nice Stihl Kombi Head.


----------



## Joris (May 23, 2019)

Boberto said:


> Did you check the usual? ie. Spark, gas, air, compression?
> 
> You labeled something part D but you didn't mention it and it looks chewed up inside the gas tank, is that just an air line?


I checked the spark plug which looked fine and put in new gas.
How do I check the air and compression?

Part D is a slimmer tube. Which is assume is the air but I could be wrong.


----------



## Boberto (Apr 28, 2019)

Joris said:


> Boberto said:
> 
> 
> > Did you check the usual? ie. Spark, gas, air, compression?
> ...


My little check list for repair is...
*Gas* - Make sure CLEAN gas is getting all the way through the carburetor.
*Spark* - Make sure the spark gap is correct and that when you pull the cord you're seeing sparks. I eventually broke down and bought a spark check tool. 
*Air* - Pull out the air filter and make sure it's not clogged or that stuff got past/through it.
*Compression* - You'll need a compression test tool for this.

Have you tried youtube'ing the issue? It looks like there's a common issue of certain bolts on the motor body coming loose.


----------



## ForsheeMS (May 21, 2018)

Not absolutely positive but I think you need to switch your line connections to the carb. The new yellow line is the one that supplies the carb with fuel but is hooked up to the return line from the primer bulb. Try disconnecting both lines from the carb, reversing them and then give it a try.


----------



## Joris (May 23, 2019)

I swapped the tubes and its working 
Thanks everybody for helping out!

I did watch that video on youtube but the bolts are pretty solid on mine.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)




----------

